# Desplegar/ocultar celdas ocultas como arbol...



## _gurthang_ (Sep 27, 2005)

Amigos, la consulta es la siguiente... tengo una planilla y tiene celdas ocultas (filas y columnas) y ademas por fuera del nombre o numero de la columna o fila tiene un barra donde aparece un " + " o un " - " dependiendo de si oculta o despliega las celdas ocultas, no he podido encontrar el como se hace, pero si alguno de ustedes me pudiea ayudar se los agradeceria. Como dato les cuento que este signo funciona igual que en el explorador de windows donde aparece desplegar carpetas.

es mas o menos asi

[  ][    ][  A  ][  B  ][  C  ][  D  ]
[  ][ 1 ][      ][      ][      ][      ]
[  ][ 2 ][      ][      ][      ][      ]
[+][ 5 ][      ][      ][      ][      ]  

Si haces click en el " + " se despliega la fila 3 y 4 oculta

[  ][    ][  A  ][  B  ][  C  ][  D  ]
[  ][ 1 ][      ][      ][      ][      ]
[  ][ 2 ][      ][      ][      ][      ]
[┌ ][ 3 ][      ][      ][      ][      ] 
[| ][ 4 ][      ][      ][      ][      ]
[- ][ 5 ][      ][      ][      ][      ]   

Bueno, mas o menos asi se ve, lo mismo pasa con las columnas... si alguien entiendo o sabe a que me refiero les agardecere su ayuda


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Sep 28, 2005)

Eso se hace con Datos | Agrupar y esquema, O, cuando se aplica un Subtotal (Datos | Subtotales)


----------



## _gurthang_ (Sep 28, 2005)

mi amigo, eso justamente era lo que necesitaba, te agradezco mucho la ayuda y el que me hayas entendido... lo que queria era agrupar... muchas gracias!!


----------

